# Think i might have a rectal prolapse, terrified.



## Data (May 30, 2016)

First off, hello, nice to meet all of you. Im 22, male and have been diagnosed with ibs for about half a year now. I've been having constipation(incomplete bowel movements etc) for just over a year now. I've learned to deal with it but I still have to strain a lot(and i do mean a lot) in order to get a somewhat satisfactory bowel movement. I even need to strain sometimes to pass gass.

So, now for the past week or so i've noticed i have the feeling like i need to have a bowel movement(not a regular one, more like diarrhea), but there's never any results. Now i think i might be getting a rectal prolapse. As weird as this may sound , i looked in the mirror and my anus looks kind of swollen(like lips for example) and when i strain a bit i can see some pink flesh at the entrance(not outside yet). Also every time i strain when there's no bowel movement, only mucus comes out(but the feeling of needing to go doesnt go away). Is this the beginning of a rectal prolapse? I would appreciate any answers, I'm really terrified that i might lose the ability to control my bowel movements.


----------



## gassy gas (Aug 23, 2014)

Hi. Yes, I am having similar issues to you. Sorry to be graphic, but you need to take a photo of what you see and as your doctor to refer you to a coleorectal doctor.

They can then do the necessary tests (proctogram/dynamic MRI) and maybe a physical examination to diagnose the problem. I'll be having a proctogram next week, hopefully it will highlight the problem. I have also been diagnosed with 'IBS', knowing that it is something more than that. Good luck.


----------

